# Vets opinions on spaying



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

While at the vet today the young vet who hasn't seen my puppy before had a discussion with me regarding having her spayed at 6 months. I adamantly said NO we have to wait until one heat as it is healthier to allow her to mature and there are fewer risks of cancers and our breeder would prefer if we waited. She tried to argue it with me and rolled her eyes. I just wonder how many vizslas she has had to deal with. Not liking this particular vet in this office when there are 3. No problems with the other 2 in dealing with my concerns. How do most vets handle this conversation?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine rolled her eyes (one of many during our visit). I told her it was recommended by the breeder to let her go thru at least one cycle...again eyeroll and comment..breeders think they know everything. I'm not going to let them push me into something that is not necessary to be done now. If there are no health issues with D, keep her intact until you are ready. I am searching for another vet now because of this and other things that were said during our visit.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

They want your money. Everything with a Vet is now, or as soon as possible.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

When I said I wanted to wait, one of our vet techs said something to the effect of new research shows it's better to wait longer before spaying. On another visit we were talking about microchipping and another tech said "when or *if* you get her spayed..." It's a start at least! I haven't brought up titer testing yet, but they respected my decision to wait longer for the rabies vaccine, so I'm optimistic.

If you're happy with the other vets in the practice, I'd just make a point of only requesting them. Your vets won't always agree with your choices, but they should listen to your concerns respectfully and be able to articulate their views objectively. I'd probably find a new vet if one rolled their eyes at me though. Ugh.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/unspoken-truth-about-spaying-and.html

MCD,
YOUR GIRL. YOUR CHOICE. A dog's body needs reproductive hormones to grow bones and other endocrine systems. If you can handle the PETA and HSUS driven propaganda that is fed to vet schools, then your dog will be healthier. YOUR DOG.

Good luck with YOUR decision.

RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Luckily for us, our vet and his staff are supportive of us neutering late. They haven't even mentioned it about Chase. 

We had more difficulty socially with it. Lots of comments out in the community about it, but luckily for you, Dharma a girl so less noticeable.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

This is an interesting topic. I am from a country where dogs are not spayed/neutered, so the whole PETA "Neuter of Die" mentality is alien to me. I still haven't decided IF (not even WHEN) I will have Dre neutered, but if it comes to it, I will not do it until he is at least a year, or even 18 months of age.

I came across an interesting interview the other day. Basically they are talking about chemical sterilization vs. actual organ removal. Check it out and come to your own conclusions.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/09/23/modified-spay-procedure.aspx

My now ex-vet seems to be all about neutering-no-matter-what, to the point where they pretty much insisted that I neuter my boy at 16 weeks of age!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My vet tried the same, to get me to spay Ruby at 6 months, I held out until she was 2 years old. Do they actually teach it in vet school to spay early as i find it hard to believe that most vets just want to milk the cash cow at every opportunity regardless of the animals welfare?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Nobody told me the issues of early spaying, I had Darcy spayed at 6 months and an umbilical hernia repaired at the same time.Darcy is a tiny little monster, and her grand mother and mother are small. She appears to be okay and has grown into a loving family member....although a bit crazy ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The spay subject came up with my vet last time I had June in for shots. She said if I was not planning on breeding her, then I should consider spaying her after her 4th birthday.
She was not pushy, just said I should think about it. Dogs not bred till later in life don't normally take.
And that in her practice most intact, unbred females don't start having problems till after 5 years old.
Its something I will do some research on, when she gets closer to 4.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olice has been to the vets a few times recently as she was off her food and had a mild case of kennel cough - I have learnt from these visits vets are after your money!
they did a blood test on her because she was small - that cost me £160 quid - then when she told me she was in amazing health she almost sounded disappointed! it was as if she was almost hoping she could treat her for something! annoyed me very much!

as for spaying I am adamant I dont want her spayed until either she is 2 or not at all. I wont let anyone tell me otherwise. 
I would rather listen to my breeder who has had her mum, her mums mum etc etc and has been with the breed for 30+ years rather than some no it all vet!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Fantastic Video that should be watched by any and all Vizsla owners! Wow! Thank you. Linked from Redbirddog and shared with other list serves and facebook groups I belong to.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/10/dr-becker-truth-about-spaying-and.html

RBD


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting this video! Very informative! I love dr Becker, I just wish she was close enough for us to see her!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

datacan said:


> Great info indeed, great job organix... Do credit the source, though, after all he did help you out (I got the Cc, so I know, Eh)
> 
> 
> It's funny to me how when Rudy was posting all of Dr. Becker's links few tried to notice.
> ...


I watched all the videos he posted. Truly learned much from him and the videoes he posted. Totally changed the way I look at my red and how I raise her. Glasses up to the man!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump! Thanks OrganicThoughts for sharing this. Wish this video would go viral.
Especially in the vet schools!

Check out this video by Dr. Becker on neutering/spaying:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enPCZA1WFKY

She is really great.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://quoteinvestigator.com/2010/12/21/doing-good-selfless/

Quote Investigator: This is a complicated question, and QI will attempt to tackle it for you. This concept of positive action coupled with a generous spirit has a multiplicity of formulations, and it has inspired a large number of people. Here are four versions:

[1] A man may do an immense deal of good, if he does not care who gets the credit for it.

[2] This was the opportunity for a man who likes to do a good thing in accordance with the noble maxim … “Never mind who gets the credit.”

[3] The way to get things done is not to mind who gets the credit of doing them.

[4] There is no limit to what a man can do who does not care who gains the credit for it.

These sayings are certainly not identical, but they are closely interlinked thematically. Quotation number [1] appeared in a diary entry from the year 1863 in which the words were recorded as spoken by a Jesuit Priest named Father Strickland. This is the earliest citation located by QI.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Great video! I definitely agree with that she says about being prepared to deal with a lot of negative comments and even anger from other people when you have an intact male. I do my best to ignore it and remind myself I am doing what is best for my dog but it can be a little disheartening when people make assumptions and accusations about being a responsible pet owner. I wish everyone would watch this video!! 

Thankfully my vet was supportive of my decision not to neuter before Bentley reaches full maturity. They only asked me once then agreed with my answer and haven't pressed the matter since.


----------

